# Looking for a song name quick



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Need to know this song as urgent as possible for a neighbour who is off to a gig in 10 minutes :lol: 

It is by Red Hot Chili Peppers
The video is of the guys travelling along a road, in a convertible car, playing guitars and all the guitars are broken

has lots of solo bits

anyone know?!


----------



## a15cro (May 13, 2008)

scar tissue

http://www.clipser.com/watch_video/143208

Cracking Tune!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

^^^ Yup

Cant find the vid on youtube, but is this it?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

thats it. thanks very much ! !


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Awesome tune!


----------

